# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus Box JTAG v1.4.7 - starring Galaxy Express 2!

## mohamed73

*Octoplus Box JTAG v1.4.7 - starring Galaxy Express 2!*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.4.7 is out!  *Added support for Samsung GT-S7572, Samsung SM-G3815, LG L-04E, HTC 8X (PM23220)!*  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.4.7 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:* - *Samsung GT-S7572* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *Samsung SM-G3815* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *LG L-04E* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *HTC 8X (PM23220)* - added Dead Boot Repair, Unlock (in Test Mode), Repair CID, Repair IMEI.*Improved connect procedure for supported Sony devices.**All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in Software manuals
("Help" button in the Software).*    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

